# New member from Southeast BC



## thriller007 (May 12, 2020)

Hello everyone was directed here from another forum to get a more local forum. Have looked around the site but had problems getting on until I tried a new registration with a different email. I have a craftex cx706 10x22 lathe. Now i am looking for a small mill. its nice to talk to some relatively local people.


----------



## DPittman (May 12, 2020)

Welcome.  Nice to have you as a member.   I have a craftex 10x22 lathe also and am looking for a mill too!  (Well I'm looking for the money for a mill first)


----------



## thriller007 (May 12, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Welcome.  Nice to have you as a member.   I have a craftex 10x22 lathe also and am looking for a mill too!  (Well I'm looking for the money for a mill first)


where are you located? I am in Sparwood BC


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Crosche (May 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hruul (May 14, 2020)

Welcome from Regina.


----------



## DPittman (May 14, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> where are you located? I am in Sparwood BC


I'm in Warner Alberta (South of Lethbridge 70kms)


----------



## thriller007 (May 17, 2020)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here. You have been very helpful thus far in helping me to understand my needs and limitations when looking for a small mill. A special thanks @Dr.Fiero for spending a lot of time on FaceTime with me yesterday and also to @kylemp for the long chats and taking so much time to explain things to such a newb.


----------



## YYCHM (May 17, 2020)

So what have you concluded?  What size and style mill have you decided to go after?


----------



## thriller007 (May 17, 2020)

One of each. How does that sound? With my limited room the dream machine would be the RF45 style as it is actually not as far away from the wall as the rf30 style because the motor is mounted on top. Also better in my humble opinion is the fact that it is not a round column. That being said I would absolutely buy a round column if the right priced one came up. I have come to see that the Craftex cx600 Grizzly 0704 king Canada KC20-VS pm-25MV would all be good enough and have a smaller footprint.  I do like the size of the Craftex CX601 or pm30MV. With all that being said I have to find one first in any version and then go from there. 





YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> So what have you concluded?  What size and style mill have you decided to go after?


----------



## Bofobo (May 28, 2020)

Having glanced briefly at your selection I know i would be making my next upgrade into this scale of machines next, funding keeps this a very slow progression, given none seem to have square column and round is all I could find wen I was looking I went mini. And upgraded here is my craftex CX605 as it stands today, 3axis Dro, motor upgrade, long travel kit, belt drive conversion, (future power draw bar and steel gear drive conversion) total build just about $2500 all in. I’m glad I have had it rather than try to save to get the bigger version, I would still be saving. I’m sure we all look forward to seeing whatever you acquire


----------



## thriller007 (May 28, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> Having glanced briefly at your selection I know i would be making my next upgrade into this scale of machines next, funding keeps this a very slow progression, given none seem to have square column and round is all I could find wen I was looking I went mini. And upgraded here is my craftex CX605 as it stands today, 3axis Dro, motor upgrade, long travel kit, belt drive conversion, (future power draw bar and steel gear drive conversion) total build just about $2500 all in. I’m glad I have had it rather than try to save to get the bigger version, I would still be saving. I’m sure we all look forward to seeing whatever you acquire View attachment 9350


Looks great! where did you notice the biggest improvement?


----------



## Bofobo (May 29, 2020)

The power of my new motor is nice (2hp treadmill) but power feed will be.


----------



## thriller007 (May 29, 2020)

I have a treadmill motor that I salvaged. How did you set yours up as for as the speed control goes?


----------



## Bofobo (May 31, 2020)

Treadmill controller and add on chinesium rpm display, and the belt drive has high and low range but I did not make the motor mount adjuster slot long enough to use the high speed side.


----------

